# Do P's Color Change Depending On Dominance ?



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

just wondering if anyone knows how much the p's color will change depending on dominance . i noticed a slight change in some of my p's color lately , seems to be the more aggressive p's who i would say run the tank show a brighter color. since adding some driftwood 2 of my p's color has changed ALOT as they wont let any of the other p's near that peice of driftwood the hide under !! just wondering if that has anything to do with the color being so bright now


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

The sub dominant fish are most likely stressed. Leading to drab coloration.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> The sub dominant fish are most likely stressed. Leading to drab coloration.


i doubt they are stressed ...possible i guess, but just noticed 2 of them who seem to run the tank show excellent color now that the driftwood is in and they can claim turf , which i will be rearranging my driftwood and other objects this weekend to rule out any potential future problems that may cause, plus i dont really care for the hiding under the driftwood, i wana be able to see them at all times , so i will be getting a new piece to push to the back of the tank hopefully i can barricade them out and have that space for a shelter for my neons im planning of adding soon....


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Say good bye to those neons bud



Johnny_Zanni said:


> The sub dominant fish are most likely stressed. Leading to drab coloration.


You're right zanni, its not the the dominant ones are getting brighter its that the less dominant ones are a lil more stressed due to being dominated by the others.
Or they just lack color, like people not all p's are perfect specimans


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I have had 2 losses recently so i am getting rid of all the hiding places.My P's are not big enough to show colo yet but my dominate P's due show thier spots.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Feefa said:


> The sub dominant fish are most likely stressed. Leading to drab coloration.


You're right zanni, its not the the dominant ones are getting brighter its that the less dominant ones are a lil more stressed due to being dominated by the others.
Or they just lack color, like people not all p's are perfect specimans
[/quote]

humm so you saying the neons wont last even with hiding places? i know you guys say the less dominate ones are more stressed thats why they could be showing color, but the thing is the are the 2 larger ones in my collection and they run they tank trust me .....they are far from the subs of the shoal . just wondering why a change in color all of a sudden ? they look great !! so i'll take it for whatever its worth for now i guess


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> The sub dominant fish are most likely stressed. Leading to drab coloration.


^^Agreed....


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

They will also change color depending on substrate, diet, surrondings,etc.... I love my fish even though they don't have flames like the super reds


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yea, substrate plays a huge role. I went from brown gravel to black sand and my reds look like completely different fish



RedSoxfan said:


> I have had 2 losses recently so i am getting rid of all the hiding places.My P's are not big enough to show colo yet but my dominate P's due show thier spots.


I'm not sure removing the hides is your best option, you want the fish to have a place to go. Having an open tank might make things worse...


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

scotty said:


> They will also change color depending on substrate, diet, surrondings,etc.... I love my fish even though they don't have flames like the super reds


yea im thinking it has something to do with the change in the surrounding ,i've had white sand substrate for well over a month but i just added the driftwood and some plants a week ago and 2 of them look like new fish.....im not sure if there is really a such thing as super reds....guess thats a whole new can of worms, personally i think if they really come from the wild the red looks brighter , but since you can breed red in captivity the bloodline is so washed out they dont show the true red, i seem a red a few weeks ago in a lfs and it was like a blood fire red ....but what do i know ? lol


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

TheSpaz13 said:


> I have had 2 losses recently so i am getting rid of all the hiding places.My P's are not big enough to show colo yet but my dominate P's due show thier spots.


I'm not sure removing the hides is your best option, you want the fish to have a place to go. Having an open tank might make things worse...
[/quote]

my reason for rearranging my driftwood is to keep them from hiding under and in it so much since i plan on adding some other fish, and also so they cant claim turf, before the driftwood was added i had no aggression going on so im gona try it and see what happens, hope i dont lose another fish in the process....im pretty much still trying to get my tank where i want it , im almost there....


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

I once had some RBP and there was one dominant one but he/she was really dark and small compared to the rest.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i feel like that is true in a way because the black mask feature to my elongatus is more noticeable when he was been chasing my fingers for like 5 mins. its like he knows its his tank


----------

